# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Is there a sybase ASE for Solaris8 (for x86) ?

## copernicus

Hi,
I am a new to sybase environment.I would like to know if there is a sybase ASE for Solaris8 for x86 ? If yes where can I get the software ?


Thanks,
copernicus.

----------


## Marcus Magalhae

Hi man,

Sybase has 2 versions, for Sun Solaris 8 and for Windows NT. You need to decide what kind of environment you will work and you can buy versions 12.0 or 12.5.

----------

